# Cleaning Services in Mexico City



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm thinking about hiring someone to do no more than 3 hours of sweeping/mopping/bathroom cleaning once a week...and maybe 3-4 regular loads of laundry. The laundry's going to be done in a semi-automatic with no centrifugado. What's the going rate for these services in Mexico City if I provide the cleaning supplies/tools?


Thanks,
K.

p.s. Yes, I've checked this person's trustworthiness and overall work ethic. Everything's cool.


----------

